# Semi auto pistols



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Thought about using my glock on a deer inside of 20 yrds but I forgot about shell capacity restrictions. Never been an issue in the past...

So any ways of getting around it?

Maybe leave the clip in the car and use it as a single shot?


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

limige said:


> Thought about using my glock on a deer inside of 20 yrds but I forgot about shell capacity restrictions. Never been an issue in the past...
> 
> So any ways of getting around it?
> 
> Maybe leave the clip in the car and use it as a single shot?


Its called a magazine, what i would do is shim the mag with a dowel rod cut to length that will allow the allotted round count, cut long and trim till it holds what you want...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't believe you can disassemble a glock mag to do that. That was my first thought


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Zone 3 mostly

Season hasn't started where did you come up with that remark?


----------



## Darkmind (Jul 6, 2006)

limige said:


> I don't believe you can disassemble a glock mag to do that. That was my first thought



You can disassemble a glock mag just fine, look it up on line. Its very easy and wont take you more then a min or two.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Very easy to disassemble. Once apart insert something to fill in the space needed so mag will no more then 8 rounds. 

Make sure the filler is large enough so the spring does not sneak by it. Some have used a small dowel and one time it works and the next the spring goes by it an then you will hold more then 8. 

Is a bunch of videos on Youtube. 


http://youtu.be/PP2a3w6Ji7c


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Like others have said. Be sure to put the plug under the follower (inside the spring). Similar to a shotgun for waterfowl. Do one, and mark it, (paint the base a different color or something) and then just use that one for hunting. You don't have to mess around with it all the time then. 

Some people just want to use dummy loads or empty brass under live rounds. That would not be legal. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks guys ill give it a try


----------

